# World cup tickets



## Speed (Oct 6, 2022)

looking at the tickets for women WC in Australia....does anyone know if these are transferable? we have gone to the last 2 and I can't recall, but thinking, we used paper tickets? I have a friend on fence about going so wants to buy and then transfer if necessary.


----------

